

Ask HN: What's the next big computer interface design? - davisr

First, computing machines had light indicators that showed what bits were stored in memory addresses. Then, text terminals were introduced that made computing feasible for everyday people. Lastly, the graphical user interface was invented that allows anyone with eyes to perform computing tasks.<p>So, what&#x27;s most likely to come after the GUI...brain implants?
======
davismwfl
I don't think the GUI goes away anytime soon, and I don't think that is what
you meant either.

People are visual beings, so I think the interaction gets smaller, or more
integrated into our lives. I would love something akin to a contact lens that
lets us see the GUI, and a computer that responds via voice.

So to me, GUI doesn't go away, how we interact and how we view that GUI does.
A contact lens, brain implant all seem reasonable, but I would assume the
natural progression will be hardware wearables, then biological wearables
(contacts etc), then implantations.

------
opless
"Goggles".

Youtube H+ for something far-future (or watch continuum) they both seem to
have reasonable (if dystopian) future tech storylines

------
gregcohn
Voice.

